# mod_rewrite static to anchor type url?



## RonHouston (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,

In the last three weeks I've been desperately trying to get this .htaccess thing to work, but never succeeded.
I'm trying to have couple of things done here:

If google lists anchor type URLs then all I want is to redirect all dynamic URLs to anchor type ones. ie all the index.php?query=string to /#query/string.
then to have a file exception on this mod_rewrite rule for a certain file type.

But since I've never seen google listing anchor type urls, I think I'll have to have these three things done.

- first is that it has to redirect all static to anchor type. ie: redirect all /query/string/ to /#query/string/
- second is to have to redirect all dynamic to static url
- third is to have a file exception on these mod_rewrite rules for a certain file type.

I keep on getting "500 Internal Server Error" when trying to get through the first step.


```
RewriteEngine On RewriteBase http://www.domain.com/temp/domain/ RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^folder\=([^&]+)$ RewriteRule ^$ /#folder/%1/ [R=301,L]
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ron.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What does your Apache error_log say when you receive the Internal Server Error?


----------

